# techn. Hilfe bei schlechter Wasserqualität?



## andreas.wkb (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle in dieser Runde!
Habe mich bis jetzt nur in der Rubrik "Ich und mein Teich" vorgestellt, hier bei Euch angemeldet aber, da ich Probleme mit unseren Schwimmteich habe! Der Teich ist im 3.Lebensjahr und war als reiner Naturteich ohne Technik geplant.
Die Wasseroberfläche beträgt gut 100m², die max Tiefe 1,50m im Schwimmbereich und 0,6m im "Klärbereich". Das Verhältnis Schwimm-/Regenerationsbereich ist ca. 50 zu 50. Als Füllwasser stand nur stark eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser zur Verfügung. Das Eisen hatte sich als Oxydschlamm auf der Folie im Lauf der Zeit abgesetzt und wurde von Pflanzen u.s.w. abgebaut (nicht mehr messbar). Mittlerweile wachsen die Pflanzen, bis auf die Seerosen, üppig. Durch das offene Gelände weht oft starker Wind und damit reichlich Laub und Blütenstaub etc. Durch die fast komplett umlaufende Pflanzzone ist ein Schlamm absaugen nicht möglich. Jetzt rühre ich bereits den "Motter" beim Baden auf! (Ich weiß, Fehlplanung, eigene Schuld, nur jetzt zu spät!!!) Nun meine Idee, Oase-Aquamax 6000- Pumpe, aber als 12V wegen VDE im Schwimmbereich an der tiefsten Stelle. Am Satelitenanschluß ein Skimmer, Ufer-Folienwand geht nicht wegen der Pflanzen, also an der Treppe angebaut. Nur was jetzt für ein Filter? Spaltfilter? Hab schon bei Euch gesucht, nur nicht all zu viel Ahnung von der Materie! Auch ist die Pumpe nicht zu schwach, 100l/min? Hänge mal noch ein paar Bilder an, da der "Tümpel" doch recht groß ist! M.f.G. Andreas


----------



## toyotamartin (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: techn. Hilfe bei schlechter Wasserqualität?*

Hallo,hab ungefähr dieselbe Teichgrösse und Tiefe (130m2)ein Naturagart Filter mit Bogensieb Vorfilter, Oase 6000 Pumpe und Skimmer,mein Wasser ist genauso grünbraun-na und?!So ein unnatürliches nur mit sehr hohem Energieaufwand erreichtes klares Wasser will ich gar nicht!Wir saugen einmal im Monat mit der Pumpe den Boden und die Wände grob ab und verwenden das abgesaugte Wasser zum Giesen,das wars.Hast du schon einmal einen natürlichen Teich (ohne Bachzulauf)mit völlig klarem Wasser gesehen?Na eben Grüsse Martin


----------



## andreas.wkb (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: techn. Hilfe bei schlechter Wasserqualität?*

Hallo Martin, eines vorweg, wir wollen kein Aquarium mit ....m Sichtweite! Uns stört nur der Motter, bei einer Tiefe von 1,5m ist man unweigerlich mit den Füssen drin. Ansonsten schon mal Danke, die Oase eco 6000 reicht also! Was hast Du für ein Skimmer? Ist der am Satelietenanschluß der Pumpe? Saugst Du mit ner seperaten Pumpe den Schlamm oder wie beim Pool über den Skimmer ab? Hab mal bei Naturagart geschaut, was für einen Filter hast Du? Entschuldige, aber ich will nicht einen Fehler machen und ein Haufen Euros in den Sand setzen! M.f.G. Andreas


----------



## toyotamartin (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: techn. Hilfe bei schlechter Wasserqualität?*

Hallo,hab den größten Filter von Naturagart,mußte aber einen anderen Grobfilter montieren,da der von Naturagart unbrauchbar ist.Pumpe ist in einem Pumpenschacht und der ist auch direkt im Teich.Skimmer von Messmer oder so ähnlich,war eigentlich ein Schwimmskimmer mußte auch auf Standskimmer wegen Schwimmuntauglichkeit umgebaut werden.Pumpe saugt den Bodendreck und oder vom Skimmer,alles im Pumpenschacht mit Schieber einstellbar.Den Bodendreck saugen wir nicht übers Filter sondern direkt in ein anderes Becken und verwendens zum Gießen.Ansonsten schauen wir halt so gut als möglich die Blätter und sonstiges mit keschern herauszubekommen.Pflanzen haben wir ca 150 in Kisten direkt im tiefen Wasser,bis jetzt gings gut,3.Jahr,außer trübes Wasser eben. Grüsse Martin


----------



## andreas.wkb (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: techn. Hilfe bei schlechter Wasserqualität?*

Hallo Martin, Danke für die Info. Muß ich wohl weiter im www rumsurfen wegen eines vernünftigen Filters! Werd mich mal richtig schlau machen, was diesen Bogenfilter betrifft. Am liebsten wäre mir ja Eigenbau! Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand! M.f.G. Andreas


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: techn. Hilfe bei schlechter Wasserqualität?*

Servus Andreas

Herzlich Willkommen  

Bogensiebfilter oder besser der Fachausdruck Spaltsieb  

Ich würde an deiner Stelle zwei getrennte Pumpen für Bodenabsaugung / Skimmer verwenden. Für den Skimmer wirst sonst keine Wirkung erkennen  . Eine 15000 Liter Pumpe zB.: Diese an den Skimmer und weiter an den Compactsieve II 250 würde denke ich dein Problem weitest gehend lösen.


----------



## andreas.wkb (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: techn. Hilfe bei schlechter Wasserqualität?*

Hallo Helmut, auf dem compactsieve II, bin ich bereits hier bei Euch gestoßen! Das Teil gefällt mir und viel preiswerter wird der Eigenbau auch nicht. Nur die Pumpe? 15m³/h ,wirklich so viel? Wir haben keine Fische. Naja und 220V wollt ich auch nicht! Die Pumpe sollte im Teich an der tiefsten Stelle! a: Schlamm absaugen, und b: da friert sie nicht ein, draußen müßte sie ja im Herbst immer abgebaut werden! M.f.G. Andreas


----------

